# How about New Year's scratchbuild challenge?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I was digging around in one of my junk/scrap/parts boxes this morning (looking for a 2" long bit of styrene rod... which I didn't find BTW), when I came to the realization that I probably have enough accumulated crap here to build another complete locomotive. Then I thought, Vic probably does too.... and maybe a few others.


Which led to... Since it's Jan 1, how about a really goofy idea...... Is anybody up to a friendly little contest? Rules are simple: 1. It can be just about anything you want to build. motive power, rolling stock, structure, mini scene, whatever -- BUT you've got to do it with less than $10 of additional purchases (to be fair, lets say $20 for a locomotive) 2. Long planned or already under construction projects are not eligible. New year = new project. 3. Pictures of the completed project have to be submitted by January 15th -- ie. you'll have two weeks to toss something together. 4. Winner will be picked by popular vote. both for each major catagory listed above and overall best-- If it's your first or second major project, we'll give you extra points for effort... AND 5. The whole point is to have FUN with it. So there may or may not be a tangible 'prize' for the winner beyond the satisfaction of saying "I did it!"


Who's game?


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, I'm out of the country from the 6th to the 16th. Sounds like fun otherwise! 
Chris


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting..... I have an old LGB "Toytrain" chassis and some other LGB body bits kicking around in my parts bin, maybe the motivation to do "something" with them. 

The only catch, I am not sure how to "price" the bits tho. A lot of it is from junk/yard sale/Craigslist purchases?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 01 Jan 2010 12:54 PM 
The only catch, I am not sure how to "price" the bits tho. A lot of it is from junk/yard sale/Craigslist purchases? 


Guess I should have made it more clear. The monetary limit only counts towards NEW/ADDITIONAL materials purchased. Stuff you already have lying around = free. Stuff you can horsetrade for = free. Stuff out of yours or the neighbor's trash can = free. Stuff you can mooch off of your cousin = free. Glue and paint doesn't count towards the price limit either. Stuff shoplifted or stolen off your kids without their consent will be counted at 5 times retail. And just to be reasonable, we won't count a bare motor brick w/ wheels or a pair of trucks, either (a full rolling chassis is pushing it, though). All this is on the honor sytem, because there ain't no real way to verify if you're play by the rules, unless somebody remembers the feebay listing anyway.

Kitbashes can also be submitted with before and after pics. 

Sound fair?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, put me down for one piece of rolling stock. My daughter and I have a date with a hacksaw!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cjwalas on 01 Jan 2010 12:38 PM 
Unfortunately, I'm out of the country from the 6th to the 16th. Sounds like fun otherwise! 
Chris 
Still leaves you 3-4 days before you leave... plenty of time for building something like a Lemurian outhouse with working rocket flush. --- Or take the parts with you and send someone a cell phone pic to post if you don't have the net. (yeah, I know, a hobby knife and liquid glue is verboten in carry-ons these days... might give everybody else a fighting chance. LOL


BTW, I found one of those possible 'prizes' for the contest at the discount store today. A softcover book on modeling freight cars.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

as much as i like Chris' models... 
... him being away gives everybody else a fighting chance...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, the ADD has hit, I worked tonite on one project (Austrian gon to log car) but piddled on a few other projects, only to stop all of those and put the saws away and put a lighting kit from a junker LGB 3019 in an LGB 4039 Fakultativwagen. But looking online on some "how to" for that project, I think may have found something..... Unless I change my mind again!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I really think I AM going to see if I can do a steam locomotive and tender without buying any more stuff, just for the challenge... whether anybody else decides to play along or not. Got a Kalamazoo (I think) brick (smells funny, like an old Marx, but it runs), a box of leftover Delton parts, and a small basket of Ozark casting that I bought to justify the shipping. The tender will be an interesting challenge, I think I have the trucks, and maybe a frame, but not much else....Hmmmm, I wonder if there are any broken acrylic numbers from the price sign at work.... otherwise I may be in trouble!


Kim has suggested I should make a "Mother Hubbard" just to be different (Actually, I think she was hinting she wants one as a B'day present). Anybody know if there were ever any NG ones made?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I started this, a twin platform gaurds/baggage, but not "feeling it".










I then found a pic of an interesting Saxon car I had forgot about. Using the "Toytrain" chassis to the left, and a "common" bit of construction material, I have found another interesting project. 

One that will go quick too due to being at the 11th hour...


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Unfortunately I didn't have time to come up with something, but am looking forward to seeing everyones projects!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

For whatever reasons, the idea just didn't fly very well on this forum.
Recent posts here show the following projects that probably qualified as entries based on the dates and materials criteria:

Chris' welding cylinders
http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/Chrisp/IMG_4611.JPG[/b]
(image exceeded 800 pixels in width changed to link, SteveC)[/i]


Paul's wood car










Shawn's work/outfit car 








Some dummy's yard goat










On another forum, they took the same idea and ran with it. http://www.largescalecentral.com/LS...p?id=12428
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LS...p?id=12431


Maybe the idea will be a success here some other time?.....


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

For me Mik, it was just bad timing, and with the weather for the east, maybe a bad time to trudge out to cold workshops? 

I hope for another one sometime, and it did get me going on a couple other things. So thanks for the push.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 16 Jan 2010 02:50 PM 
maybe a bad time to trudge out to cold workshops? 

That's what tv trays are for









I figured the new year was a great time for a new beginning... people were probably too busy with other stuff to build much in the summer... and too busy with family stuff most of November and December...maybe that was a wrong assumption? When IS the best time?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 
I've still not got the Christmas stuff put away. Just too darn busy. I did manage to get one non-train related project OUT of the workshop though but I could spend a full day in there and still not see the workbench top. 

Maybe later. 

Chas 

P.S. I did manage to stop at TrainLand in Lynbrook on Saturday and even spent some money. The still have a little bit of leftover LGB at reasonable pricing. I got a PRR covered hopper. It will be May before I get downstate again. I may be able to stop at Trainworld then in Brooklyn and spend some money? We'll see. While I drove by Horseheads and within a half mile of Lantz's there simply was no time to stop on Friday and last I knew they were not open on Sundays? my next stop will likely be at Ridge Road Station in March as i'll be up in that area then.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The Idea went over good on LSC. again I missed this one too. bummer. I like the idea of the build contest, I don't think there should be prizes because they can bring out the worst in people. Just a plain ole' "see what i built contest" would be fun. 

Terry


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to se this one didn't take off and fly here. Was hoping to see some fun stuff on my return to US. Maybe the same competition with a bit more time?? 
The old First Class building challenges were six month time frames and that gave everyone a chance to squeeze something in as well as post construction photos along the way. I still like the idea of a short "whatever's on hand" challenge, though. 
Chris


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Mik, I like the idea of a group build very much. Don't know actually why I did not signed in as soon as I learned about it... perhaps the direct start after the announcement on january 1 st. was a bit too fast and perhaps the period too short? I guess some members also knew too late (half way the period) that there was a build going on? 

But I think the idea is great and certainly must have a restart! 
So, I'm with Chris: the same competition with a bit more time and I'm in for sure!


----------

